# Easy Fingerstyle Blues - Tutorial



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys!

Hope you're having a great week so far 

Today I'll teach you a simple 12-bar fingerstyle blues in E. I will show you how to play the melody and how to combine it with a classic shuffle bassline.





 
I'm using an acoustic guitar in this video, but you can try this on electric as well.

Thank you for watching and have a great weekend


----------

